# W: Tau Ethereal H:£



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey all,

As per title I'm looking for one tau ethereal, can be any kind - NiB, painted, undercoated, metal, finecast, any weapon option.

PM me details if you have one available. Looking to get one sorted as soon as possible but cheap is preferable 

Cheers.


----------

